# 著



## viajero_canjeado

這個字怎麼用? 我不理解它的意思..有一些規則可以幫我知道我應該用什麼時候?
How do you use this word? I don't understand its meaning.. are there rules that define when it should be used?

謝謝!


----------



## Jianfeng

Most usual uses:
1. 著名 adj.: famous+somebody or something.
2. 著 vt.:write great books or articles mainly on literature, economics, politics and nature science. never used to the book about entertainment or scandal issues.
3. 执著(also 执着）adj.: stick to,  it also means stubborn as a negative word in Buddhism.
4.显著 adj.: Means obvious.
5.土著 adj. or noun:aboriginal human.
Maybe you will find some other uses of 著, but what I've listed above are the main uses.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

I should have pointed out the specific usage which sounds like ㄓㄜ˙. I saw a definition that said "adverbial particle", but that tells me nothing about how or when to use it or the meaning it contributes.


----------



## Jerry Chan

We usually use it to indicate continuous action or something in existence .
看著/着電視 watching TV
戴著/着戒指 wearing a ring
過著/着好生活 living a good life
桌上放著/着一本書 a book is on the desk

Note the difference between Taiwan and the mainland.
On the mainland, 着 is used for the above meaning. So:
放*着*
*著*名

But in Taiwan, 著 is used for both.

In Hong Kong, we tend to write 着 but type 著, because we use the Chinese system (traditional Chinese) developed in Taiwan. And in earlier days there was no 着.


----------



## xiaolijie

*



著: How do you use this word?
		
Click to expand...

*I don't think the question is specific or clear enough for accurate & relevant answers, unless you try again. You could perhaps cite some example sentences where you find it in?


----------



## Jerry Chan

xiaolijie said:


> I don't think the question is specific or clear enough for accurate & relevant answers, unless you try again. You could perhaps cite some example sentences where you find it in?


 
Viajero was referring to the 著(着) that's pronounced ㄓㄜ (zhe) and serves as an "adverbial particle".


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, I know that Jerry, but with a *very wide range of usages* of the 着 alone (not to mention 著!), I don't think Viajero will get a satisfactory answer with the question putting that way, even though I've seen your very good effort to help.


----------



## Lupen The Third

Jerry Chan said:


> We usually use it to indicate continuous action or something in existence .
> 看著/着電視 watching TV
> 戴著/着戒指 wearing a ring
> 過著/着好生活 living a good life



So if it is used to indicate contonous actions, am I right when I am going to write something like >

我著(or 着)看书 = I'm reding a book?

谢谢,
ルパン三世


----------



## xiaolijie

> 我著(or 着)看书 = I'm reding a book?


No, "I'm reading a book" should be "我在看书"
(There is no 着 in this sentence, and this means that 着 is not to be applied mechanically.)


----------



## Lupen The Third

It's ok, thank you very much!
ルパン三世


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Okay, as for examples, I may be wrong in asserting that these are all usages of the "adverbial particle", but I got the impression this was the case. All these are lyrics from a song, and I'll give a shot at translating them keeping Jerry Chan's advice in mind (don't be surprised if they're way wrong!):

人群中哭著 - Within the group of people [there] is crying.
你靜靜忍著 - You are quietly putting up with it all.
緊緊把昨天在拳心握著 - Tightly grasping yesterday's fist-like heart..
於是妳含著眼淚飄飄盪蕩跌跌撞撞的走著 - Wow.. I'm stumped. Maybe "your tears fall so much they make a pond that you stumble around in"?
我站在妳左側卻像隔著銀河 - I stand by your left side and refuse to be like the partition of the Milky Way. (huh?)
然後再後悔著 - And then you feel remorseful all over again.
難道緊緊的抱著遺憾一直到老了 - I don't get it.
重新開始活著 - So start living again.


----------



## Jerry Chan

viajero_canjeado said:


> Okay, as for examples, I may be wrong in asserting that these are all usages of the "adverbial particle", but I got the impression this was the case. All these are lyrics from a song, and I'll give a shot at translating them keeping Jerry Chan's advice in mind (don't be surprised if they're way wrong!):
> 
> 人群中哭著 - Within the group of people [there] is crying.
> 你靜靜忍著 - You are quietly putting up with it all.
> 緊緊把昨天在拳心握著 - Tightly grasping yesterday's fist-like heart..
> 於是妳含著眼淚飄飄盪蕩跌跌撞撞的走著 - Wow.. I'm stumped. Maybe "your tears fall so much they make a pond that you stumble around in"?
> 我站在妳左側卻像隔著銀河 - I stand by your left side and refuse to be like the partition of the Milky Way. (huh?)
> 然後再後悔著 - And then you feel remorseful all over again.
> 難道緊緊的抱著遺憾一直到老了 - I don't get it.
> 重新開始活著 - So start living again.



My try:
人群中哭著 - Within the group of people we're crying.
你靜靜忍著 - You are quietly putting up with it all.
緊緊把昨天在拳心握著 - Tightly grasping yesterday in your hand.
於是妳含著眼淚飄飄盪蕩跌跌撞撞的走著 - Wow.. I'm stumped. Maybe "your tears fall so much they make a pond that you stumble around in"?
And you wandered in tears, stumbling and staggering.
我站在妳左側卻像隔著銀河 - I stand by your left side but it's like we were separated by the Milky Way.
然後再後悔著 - And then we feel remorseful all over again.
難道緊緊的抱著遺憾一直到老了 - I don't get it.
Should we hold on to the remorse for the rest of our lives?
重新開始活著 - Let's start living again.


----------



## BODYholic

Lupen The Third said:


> So if it is used to indicate contonous actions, am I right when I am going to write something like >
> 
> 我著(or 着)看书 = I'm reding a book?
> 
> 谢谢,
> ルパン三世



我看着书. But this is translated as "I'm looking/staring at the book.".


----------



## Lupen The Third

谢谢,
ルパン三世


----------

